# Could this be the answer for a nacelle?



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

This is the size of a tailight bulb but it could work.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4539539191&category=34284


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Im not so sure about the life of the thing , ad said they last longer but, what if it is permanantly "glued" in and it goes out?!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

How long would you run the thing? Tailights tend to last for many years and I've never had to replace one on any car I've owned.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I use them on my 1969 Karmman Ghia mine don't spin though .They do make the tail lights brighter .I don't think I paid $12 for them though!If you are trying to use them for the Polar Lights 1701 Enterprise they are to big.Basicaly they are a bunch of LEDs so it should last as long as regular LEDs.They maybe be good for the NX 01.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Steven Coffey said:


> I use them on my 1969 Karmman Ghia .They do make the tail lights brighter .I don't think I paid $12 for them though!If you are trying to use them for the Polar Lights 1701 Enterprise they are to big.Basicaly they are a bunch of LEDs so it should last as long as regular LEDs.


Ahhhhhhhhh yes, but will they fit the 18" or the 22" Cutaway Enterprises ? :thumbsup:
P.S. Where did you buy yours ?
Can I go to the local AutoZone and pick up a pair............. So to speak ?


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Well you can sometimes get the non spinning ones.I bought mine at PEPBOYS .I am not sure where to get the spinning ones .I am sure that any custom car website would have them though.I think the base may be to big to fit either the cutaway or the 18" .


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aren't there plenty of aftermarket light kits ready-made for the modeld?


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

$40 and up in price!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

And doesn't putting a tail light in the front of a nacelle sort of defeat the whole purpose of life?

Jim


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> Aren't there plenty of aftermarket light kits ready-made for the modeld?


I know John, if it's not your idea it's no good, but I thought I'd try anyway. I'll go back to lurking and let the *pros* talk.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Looked around & found these:
http://www.kwimports.com/specialty_bulbs.html
Look too big though.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I know John, if it's not your idea it's no good, but I thought I'd try anyway. I'll go back to lurking and let the *pros* talk.


I'm no pro but, I kinda like it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I know John, if it's not your idea it's no good, but I thought I'd try anyway. I'll go back to lurking and let the *pros* talk.


That was pretty uncalled for!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Can anyone find out what the diameter of the base that the LED's sit on please ?
Thanks :wave:


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

C'mon guys, love and mutual respect! Chill!

Dan


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Even if the LED housing is too large (IF it is), if the price is low enough you could buy this just on the hope you could strip out the circuitry and solder on your own LEDs.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I know John, if it's not your idea it's no good, but I thought I'd try anyway. I'll go back to lurking and let the *pros* talk.


 What the hell? Just tryin' to be helpful here.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

It wasn't what you said, John. It was the tone of your voice.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Sorry, Admiral, but I'm with John on this one...All he did was ask if there weren't already special lighting kits available. I don't see how that could be considered an insult. (After all, he's not Merriman!) He didn't say or allude to the light being inferior or not applicable to the models in question. Let's all chill out, and build a model! (I've got a Scorpion from the 40% off sale at HobbyLobby!)


Larry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was just kinda assuming he didn't know about the available kits.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I e-mailed the site Mr. fernieo reffered to, asking for "base diameter" as soon as I know something ,I'll get back with ya guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## kahless72 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a circuit that runs both engines, strobes and marker lights. it looks really kewl. I haven't finished my model of the NX-01. But at least that part is figured out.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

kahless72 said:


> I have a circuit that runs both engines, strobes and marker lights. it looks really kewl. I haven't finished my model of the NX-01. But at least that part is figured out.


Would you care to share pics. or info on that please ?
Thanks ! :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

if these units are the ones im thinking of, the lights chase in a manner that wouldnt look like a warp nacelle at all. it would look like one area of light running in endless circles around the edge, rather than turning spokes radiating from the center


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> I was just kinda assuming he didn't know about the available kits.


JOHN,

HOW COULD YOU ASSUME HE DIDN'T KNOW SOMETHING.

Thats so insulting.:tongue: 

Between this and the pope thread.......is it a full moon?

Hey.......my 400th post.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

C'mon now , lets not get this thread closed too.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just now found out that the "base diameter" is the size of a nickel ! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Or... maybe _this_ is the answer for your NASAL problem:









okay... I'm sorry. It's all this Barry Yoner Day excitement that's spilling over. I'll now let this thread return to serious modeling. No need to throw things...

- GJS


----------



## kahless72 (Jan 6, 2004)

I can email the video clip of the circuit to anybody that provides their email.


----------

